# Forum Learning Russian Language Translate This! How do you Say... in Russian?  How do you Say this message was sent out by mistake in Russian?

## Moeun.Pilera

I have a woman who is renting from me, unfortunately her son passed away and she doesn't speak English. I am trying to write a note to her about a letter that was sent to her by cleaning company. 
I just need her to know that: 
There is no window cleaning scheduled for the 5th of July. The message was sent to her by mistake. 
Could you please help? 
Thank you.

----------


## Soft sign

На 5 июля не запланировано мытьё окон. Сообщение было отправлено вам по ошибке.

----------


## Moeun.Pilera

Thank you so very much!

----------

